# Couple newbie questions for new hive



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Running foundationless as I suspect you are 20% drone brood is normal.


----------



## Amgbee (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok, good to know. If all the bars in the top box have comb, should I take one of the bars with comb and move it to the bottom box to try and influence them to start building in the bottom box. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Amgbee said:


> Ok, good to know. If all the bars in the top box have comb, should I take one of the bars with comb and move it to the bottom box to try and influence them to start building in the bottom box. Thanks for the reply


Yes it would work well for you.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Drone brood is a sign of healthy thriving colony. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Drones are how a queen spreads her genes around.


----------



## Fergyf1 (May 16, 2017)

JConnolly said:


> Drones are how a queen spreads her genes around.


"I'm a newbie after 3 days I pulled my 
Top off my hive checking my inter feeder
It's 4 quart jars but no leaking problem
But I found about 5 dead bees"


----------

